# Any Fish Out of the Rock?



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Fished this morning a little down from Morley Ford, AT Morley Ford, and at the first ford and I didn't catch a thing and I didn't see anyone else catch anything either. I was using jig and gulp minnow. Anyone else catch anything on the Rocky River today? With the weather and flow, I thought for sure it was going to be on fire...no such luck haha


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

My question is does anyone think we're at the end of the spring run? I know the weather and conditions are finally right to make the rock and chagrin fishable but that doesn't mean the fish aren't already dropping back right? And by the lack of posts with such a nice day out it kinda seems like we're wrapping up the season.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

First off, the fish are no where near Morley. Second the spring run is just getting started the temps haven't been warm enough to push these fish out yet. I got 5 this morning they are here. Remember these fish are in the riffles not really in the deep holes.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

We need constant warm temps, it doesn't help when the night time lows are in the 30's, and if you look around in the shallows the beds are not dug out yet. The run has not even started yet.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

ztkaz said:


> First off, the fish are no where near Morley. Second the spring run is just getting started the temps haven't been warm enough to push these fish out yet. I got 5 this morning they are here. Remember these fish are in the riffles not really in the deep holes.


Temps have been plenty warm enough to encourage them to blow way up river, spawn, and leave on their own accord. Which is what they do (and have been doing for a while now). They aren't going to hang in the river where they are exposed (shallow vs lake not to mention 80 guys crammed into a gravel flat working them) any longer than they have to. Good point on targeting faster water, however. Fast slots with depth have been good places to start.

To respond to the original post there are a decent number in the system many appear to have shot far up river without stopping to say hello. Best chances at hooking into one I would say are far up or, now that spawning has been in full swing for over a week, trying to connect on a few droppies lower in the river. Smallies are showing/becoming active down low as well.

SoCal I'm still holding onto hope that we have a few waves left to show up, but a lot of the action of fish coming in, doing their thing, and leaving appears to have been done during high water. Not necessarily a bad thing for the fish if you ask me not being harassed as much up on/near the gravel.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

I haven't seen fish on beds since Monday they aren't leaving yet.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Everything I've been catching & seen lately seems to have already spawned out and are ready to bolt back to lake with next big rain. The bigger systems will have fish in them into May with some fresh showing up late to the party. Fish are way upstream now, not to say they can't be found in lower stretches but they were by the fords in numbers in early fall like 6 -8 months ago. There's a good amount of fish in systems still but In my opinion season already peaked and fish have already started back to lake. It's a common opinion shared by some experienced steelheaders including guides. Spawning doesn't take forever just a day or 2. And a 5 fish day is a great outing without question but not what would be expected at peak activity on a big system like the rocky. I landed that many in an unstocked trib in 1.5hrs before dark today. Just my .02c though

Good luck out there guys!


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

I caught all mine is less than 45 min, before the sun came up....


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I was down there at about 6:30am. If you don't mind me asking, what were you throwing?



ztkaz said:


> I caught all mine is less than 45 min, before the sun came up....


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Copperjohn nymphs.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

ztkaz said:


> Copperjohn nymphs.


What size nymphs do you use?


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Sz 12 flashback pheasant tail and sz 16 soft hackle worked for me today


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

From yesterday


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Fat hen there. Good to see there are still fish spawning

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

